# Bleeding but D&C tomorrow what to do? *update2 out of theater*



## Boothh

Hi, just been to the loo and when I wiped I had like pink/brown cm with a bit of bright red blood in, (sorry tmi) it's not been like this all day just now, we've been walking around all day so I'm thinking it might be because of that, but hey it was the first thing that's made me cry today and I got it under control after about a minute, since then (bout 20mins) iv been getting mild period pains, I am going in tomorrow morning so do you think I should just rest and wait it out til morning? Iv taken some anadin, and I'm lying down waiting for them to kick in, just don't think they would do anything til tomorrow if I went in now anyway? Just a little help please xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I was the same i started bleeeding 4 days before my d&c,when it first started i totally broke down. But you should still just go to hospital best to make sure everything i totally removed, that is what doc told me when i phoned. unless you are sure by morning that it has all passed.

sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Beanbabe

They would probably just send you home to come back tomorrow. Take whatever pain relief you can and try to rest up. Good luck for tomorrow:hugs: Will be thinking of you


----------



## Boothh

Thankyou, it's only very light just a little when I wipe, I'm just gunna rest til tomorrow, only go in early if it's very painful or heavy bleeding, but it was just a tiny bit so I'm hoping it stays light as I don't want the extra trauma of real bleeding xx


----------



## Deli

Hey hun

I had this with my first mmc. I started bleeding quite heavily the day before my D&C but I just went in the next day as planned to have the procedure. They had a look at my bleeding and despite the fact that I felt I was bleeding heavily/passing clots etc they felt I still had a way to go if I were to miscarry naturally.

I would go along as usual tomorrow but tell them/show them how much blood you've been losing.

Thinking of you.x


----------



## Laura2919

I had an ERPC and I didnt bleed before it but afterwards they did say no heavy lifting or long distance walking for a week while my body got back to normal.. Maybe the same applies hun... It could be that your body is getting rid of it now as they do say once your mind knows your body can follow.. 
Sorry I cant help much.. Hope tomorrow is ok for you.. Not great words I know.. I been there and it was emotional to say the least xx


----------



## Boothh

Thanks for the replies, I went to tesco and got some cocodamol and some ibroprofen, put a pad on before we left (we were about 1.5hours) and when we got back it was empty, only a small reddish brown streak in cm and the rest was pale pink (tmi) the painkillers have stopped cramps almost completly just have a little backache, I'm not even spotting it's only when I wipe so please keep fingers crossed it stays like this until tomorrow, don't think I could cope if I was bleeding heavily cus it's the biggest reminder isn't it, 
going to try and get some rest now cus I need to be up early, hosp is 2hour drive from here and need to stop at home to pack a hospital bag, thanks again for replies xxx


----------



## Justme

:hugs: hun,cocodamol are good for pain and should also help you to rest.Fingers crossed that you get a good sleep ready for tomorrow.Will be thinking of you and sending you lots of love x


----------



## heart tree

Good luck tomorrow sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

So I managed to sleep til 5.30am when painkillers were off and cramps were terrible, took more ibuprofen and cocodamol managed to sleep til 7.30and just woke up with agonising pains feels like contractions I had in labour with son, some of them are making me yell abit but tryna keep it together for OH sake, been to the bathroom though and no blood at all so that's one good thing, tryna hold out on taking more painkillers cus your meant to wait 4hours and it's only been 2.5 :/ thanks again everyone it's nice having people to turn to, xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hope all goes ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Poo

Thinking of you today - hope all goes ok x


----------



## heart tree

That happened to me before my first D&C. As sad as the whole thing is, your body will feel so much better after you've had it. Those cramps are contractions. They will completely go away after the D&C. Good luck and let us know how you are doing. :hugs:


----------



## Justme

Just popped back to see how you had got on :hugs: hope you are resting and taking it easy.x


----------



## Boothh

Hey, all went well think they are keeping me in overnight, cus I only went in at 4pm 
feeling okay, abit uncomfortable and hungry cus they havnt let me eat yet, got abit teary before they put me under but nvm, 
I feel very calm probably due to the anti anxiety stuff they gave me, feel at peace I suppose, it's just sort of closure for me I can start to move forward now, I know I'll have my bad days but I can come to terms with it now everything is over, thankyou everybody for the continued support, 
forgot to mention OH went out while I was in theatre and bought me the most gorgeous bunch of flowers :) he's such a sweetie, I would never have got through this without him, I suppose times like this really test how strong your relationship is and I'm glad we can support each other xx


----------



## Beanbabe

:hug:

Glad you doing ok physically honey. Emotionally we are all here to help. Isn't oh lovely getting you flowers. Thats really thoughtfull. 

Take care:hugs:


----------

